# Drone crash into stands at US Open



## vintagesnaps (Sep 4, 2015)

Saw this on the noon news - here's a story and photo gallery of the incident.

Teacher arrested for allegedly flying drone at US Open


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

I saw this in the elevator this morning and the first thing I thought of was.....wait for it........TPF 

It's going to get CRAYZEEEEE and the nutbars are going to ruin it before I can ever play with one.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 4, 2015)

well there's always the guy using his drone to go fishing ...This Guy Went Fishing With a Drone... And It Worked - Drone 360

crazy people doing crazy things


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2015)

Somehow, without an enraged Kentucky father, two girls in bikinis sunning out back, a brandished Glock .40 on the Kentuckian's hip used to menace the drone owner and his friends, and a 12-gauge loaded with #8 birdshot, this drone falling out of the sky story just isn't very amusing...I mean c'mon...high school teacher crashed drone into nearly empty corner of stadium during almost meaningless bottom-of-bracket women's tennis match in NYC...yawn...


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> well there's always the guy using his drone to go fishing ...This Guy Went Fishing With a Drone... And It Worked - Drone 360
> 
> crazy people doing crazy things


 
It's like a double Osprey kinda round about way thingy Boeing: V-22 Osprey  A Dronsprey an Osprone?


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah mean to really tell me you're in sports in 2015 and don't know what a drone is? Really?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 4, 2015)

medic2230 said:


> Yeah mean to really tell me you're in sports in 2015 and don't know what a drone is? Really?



And it's not like this is a new phenomenon


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 4, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> medic2230 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah mean to really tell me you're in sports in 2015 and don't know what a drone is? Really?
> ...



Well now that I think about it, I wouldn't take a Gopro to a tennis match either. Action sports FTW. Standby while I catch this backswing with my Gopro.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

medic2230 said:


> Yeah mean to really tell me you're in sports in 2015 and don't know what a drone is? Really?


 
I think she heard it but did not see it.  Funny, they got jets to stop flying over the US Open (to some degree), and now they have to deal with drones.


----------



## Shutterspeed83 (Sep 4, 2015)

OMG.........HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
Drone Wars


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 4, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> medic2230 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah mean to really tell me you're in sports in 2015 and don't know what a drone is? Really?
> ...



Really? That so everyone can hear the biggest grunt in the world at a serve? UUUUUUUUUGGGGHHHH! YES! I made it over the net.


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 4, 2015)

John McEnroe would almost have certainly hit the drone out of the sky.


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 4, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> John McEnroe would almost have certainly hit the drone out of the sky.



Then beat the crap out of it on the ground with what was left of said racket.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2015)

Shutterspeed83 said:


> OMG.........HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Drone Wars


"A new series, coming soon, on Discovery Channel!"


----------

